# Riding the trails



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like you had a nice little ride, even if it was just checking cattle and fighting off pricker bush!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

How much land have you got? Is that yours we can see from the ridge?


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Another question. What breed are your dogs?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, that isn't any of our land. We only have about 35 acres. This belongs to a friend and we keep cattle for a feedlot every summer. He provides the land and we take care of them; doctor them if they get sick, put them in when they crash the fence, etc. We use Border Collies to help us manage them and drive them where they need to go. 

It was a pretty good ride. Not terribly hot, it was only about 90 that day with just enough wind to keep the bugs off. LOL. I don't mind the thorn trees that much, even though sometimes the thorns get longer than an inch. Trying to go at speed to catch some cattle is when I don't like them grabbing me. ;p


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great video, you hold the camera nice and steady :lol: Your dad from what I can see looks to be about my age. 
Are those Cicada I hear? I have alway called them Rarrrr-rarrr bugs, they are a reminder that summer is half over for me. 
Also do you get the nasty honey locust trees in your area? I've been getting run into them when I ride Saro. I have been thinking of wearing my chaps and some sort of body armor on my arms I'm so cut up from them :lol:
Honey locust thorns-









Last but not least did you find the cattle?


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice property. Cute horses too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. And YES Maureen, that is exactly what they are. LOL. I remember I got a thorn stuck in my arm one time chasing the cattle and we had to cut it out with a pocket knife :? *ouch* LOL. Silly things even grow the huge thorns on the thin skinny twigs at the ends of the branches. /

Yeah they are cicadas, though I have always called them locusts for some reason ;p. We finally found the cattle in the other direction hiding down where there is still a bit of water in the creek.

BTW, he just turned 58 this month.


----------

